# Need know name of japan anime tv show



## bradzx (Aug 20, 2012)

I just wonder if there have any kind japan anime tv show in Hulu Plus like Blue Flame.  If you don't know what is Blue Flame, then look at Black-Cat's display picture.  So cute cat.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 20, 2012)

Blue Flame = Ao no exorcist.
You want recommendations like ao no exorcist.


wait up, i got some
Edit: http://myanimelist.net/anime/9919/Ao_no_Exorcist/userrecs
there


----------



## bradzx (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank Black Cat.  I know few from japan like Naruto and One Piece.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 21, 2012)

bradzx said:


> Thank Black Cat.  I know few from japan like Naruto and One Piece.



Black Cat?

I think you're mixing up the forum poster with the Spider-Man character.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 21, 2012)

Umm, I hate to Hi-jack this, but I've got one I'm looking for and it seems kinds redundant to make another thread for it.

I'm looking for a specific anime that one of my room mates was watching while we were living together. It involved a samurai as the main character. Now, the episode I saw was where the main character and perhaps some minor characters did battle at the site of an unfinished statue. The main character seemed to be trying to rescue someone important. Maybe a princess, or some form of royalty. Most of the enemies there had taken some sort of drug that blocked out all pain. The enemy leader (or perhaps the strongest of them) did not take any of the drug. From what I recall, he didn't want to take it because pain reminds him that he's alive, and the fact that he'd never been hurt before. That's really all I remember, and I only just got in at the end of the series so it should be easy to narrow down.

EDIT: The closest I can get to a description of the main character is that he looks a lot like Rurouni Kenshin. He's got long black hair in a similar style ponytail with a spotless white gi. He may or may not have scars on his face.


----------



## bradzx (Aug 21, 2012)

I mean Black Ice.  *facepalm*  Man I type too fast.


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Aug 21, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Umm, I hate to Hi-jack this, but I've got one I'm looking for and it seems kinds redundant to make another thread for it.
> 
> I'm looking for a specific anime that one of my room mates was watching while we were living together. It involved a samurai as the main character. Now, the episode I saw was where the main character and perhaps some minor characters did battle at the site of an unfinished statue. The main character seemed to be trying to rescue someone important. Maybe a princess, or some form of royalty. Most of the enemies there had taken some sort of drug that blocked out all pain. The enemy leader (or perhaps the strongest of them) did not take any of the drug. From what I recall, he didn't want to take it because pain reminds him that he's alive, and the fact that he'd never been hurt before. That's really all I remember, and I only just got in at the end of the series so it should be easy to narrow down.
> 
> EDIT: The closest I can get to a description of the main character is that he looks a lot like Rurouni Kenshin. He's got long black hair in a similar style ponytail with a spotless white gi. He may or may not have scars on his face.



When was he watching it and how was he watching it (DVD, Television, Online)? I looked for a few minutes and found Shura no Toki: Age of Chaos. I don't think it's it, but it's hard to google on vague terms. I've had to do it many times.


----------



## Anfroid (Aug 21, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Umm, I hate to Hi-jack this, but I've got one I'm looking for and it seems kinds redundant to make another thread for it.
> 
> I'm looking for a specific anime that one of my room mates was watching while we were living together. It involved a samurai as the main character. Now, the episode I saw was where the main character and perhaps some minor characters did battle at the site of an unfinished statue. The main character seemed to be trying to rescue someone important. Maybe a princess, or some form of royalty. Most of the enemies there had taken some sort of drug that blocked out all pain. The enemy leader (or perhaps the strongest of them) did not take any of the drug. From what I recall, he didn't want to take it because pain reminds him that he's alive, and the fact that he'd never been hurt before. That's really all I remember, and I only just got in at the end of the series so it should be easy to narrow down.
> 
> EDIT: The closest I can get to a description of the main character is that he looks a lot like Rurouni Kenshin. He's got long black hair in a similar style ponytail with a spotless white gi. He may or may not have scars on his face.



i think i might be sword of the stranger, its a pretty good movie

sword of the stranger has swords(obiously) the drugged enemies, rescuing, not a statue but an unfinished tower, and the enemy leader was blonde iirc


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 21, 2012)

If you've never seen it i'd recommend inuyasha if you liked ao no exorcist.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 21, 2012)

f9232275 said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > Umm, I hate to Hi-jack this, but I've got one I'm looking for and it seems kinds redundant to make another thread for it.
> ...



That's it. I didn't realize it was a movie though. I could've sword it was a large statue, but it could have been a tower. Thank you. That's been bothering me now for the last century.


----------



## Anfroid (Aug 21, 2012)

Sterling said:


> f9232275 said:
> 
> 
> > Sterling said:
> ...



No problem, glad to be able to help


----------



## bradzx (Aug 21, 2012)

Ericthegreat said:


> If you've never seen it i'd recommend inuyasha if you liked ao no exorcist.


Oh I totally forgot about that show for long time ago when I was little boy.  I better watch start over again.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 22, 2012)

bradzx said:


> Ericthegreat said:
> 
> 
> > If you've never seen it i'd recommend inuyasha if you liked ao no exorcist.
> ...


You know they finally made a end of the series called: Inuyasha: Final Act, currently only sub tho as far as I know. (its on hulu too)


----------



## bradzx (Aug 22, 2012)

I will look up in hulu plus.


----------

